# router duplicator machine



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I am putting the finishing touches on this machine I made,. I always wanted a full sized air plane propeller with a clock in the hub to hang on the wall,, and could never figure out how to form the blades of the prop so they looked real,,, and I stumbled on an article in a magazine about some guy that makes props for air boats,,, and over his shoulder was the machine he used to make them,,, so I searched on the net and found some machines and used a combination of them to come up with my version of a machnine,, While I was researching, I seen exhamples of projects that were being made in these machines, that I never dreamed of before,,, so this machine should be a ball to play with once its up and running.
The router is a porter cable purchased off Ebay. And I still have to fabricate the attachment that you will mount the pattern and your workpiece on, that will allow you to rotate them, both to the same degree, so you can duplicate just about anything in wood, in 3-D.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, very interesting set up you have there. Nice job!


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Terry,
'Very ingenious' design on your part. I have one if the sign carvers you are referring to as you based your design on.

If you need/want any other measurements off of mine -- feel free to ask away and I'll check on mine.











Again, good job on coming up with your own design.  I think your way ahead in your design with the solid base yours sits on, that is one issue that I have with mine is the 'tabletop' flex's just a bit due to the weight of the slides and arms. A thicker top such as yours should take care of that though.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you Sam, and Stan. And, yes Stan, I did see your machine on the net,,it is a variation on the same theme. I made this so the router and stylis are exactly 15 inches apart, and will make a project about 4 feet long, ( in the case of the prop,, it will make a prop about 8 feet long by turning it end to end and carving one end at a time ) that would probably work for most situations,,, but now that I have it in the " real bones",, I am thinking I may make another one down the road, that will have a longer and wider table, to handle longer objects. like antique moldings and things like that. Have to fool with it a while and see if its really needed.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Sounds like a good plan Terry! I'm sure others would like to hear your construction methods and decisions -- looks like something I think others may want to tackle.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking project!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

WOW Terry it is looking Good. I like the set up.  Time to make some dust fly.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Terry looks really great. Keep us posted on the projects you come up with this. Endless possibilities.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Cool, Terry! Wish I had your mechanical abilities. 
Can't wait to see what you make.
~Julie~


----------



## presumed_druid (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow! I mean, just.... WOW!!

But the thing is, it's not 'wow' about the machine. It's about the passion you have for the project! It looks like there is no means that can't be justified by the ends. 

A true example of ..... WOW!


----------



## msn56 (Mar 6, 2006)

*IMpressive*

Terry that is real impressive!

Any possibility of posting plans and where you bought the supplies so us mechanically challenged woodworkers can give it a try?  

Mike


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, Mike,, the rails were made out of 2 inch standard exhaust pipe,, and the rest was pretty much made up of materials that I scrounged up and machined into what I needed,, I kind of have access to machine tools and a pretty good back round in machine shops, that made it possible to fabricate what I needed. I searched on the net and seen a machine like this and worked off that,, but, NewMontanaworkshop posted a machine that I did not see in time and now that I have built the one you see,, I like his design better,,, IT would be easier to build, I think,, and should work every bit as well.


----------



## lionelo (Mar 13, 2006)

*router carver*

Hi folks, here's a different one I made. Includes vertical adjustment using routers plunge action and levelling adjustment created by old car scissor type jack mechanism. Also twin bicycle handbrakes, one for each slide. Biggest cost was stainless cross slide rail and linear bearings. All up $AUS.350. Works a treat.
regards, Lionel.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice !!!!,,, Lionel.....I always have time to show my respect for some one that can take some cast off junk and turn it into a useful Item that you can create even more with.
I have been kind of forced into completing another project I started, so I have not had time to play with my duplicator yet,,, if you have had yours a while,, and it looks like you have,,basing it on the marks on your table,,, maybe you could post a few pictures of what you have produced with your duplicator,,, maybe it will inspire others to attempt to build one of these neat machines.
Once again,,, Nice job...


----------



## sawzall (Jun 4, 2007)

terry..

any progres reports?

how does it work? what would you do differently?

I built one as well.. (its abit different) 

and I am just getting started using it..

jeff


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm eager to see some results, all of you have shown a great deal of ingenuity.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Jeff,, well sad to say,, I have not had time to fool with that duplicator yet,,, it got stuck in the corner of the pole barn and I moved on to some other projects,, and I have been working a lot of over time, lately on my job,,, WE have been collecting some nice logs to cut up for lumber,, and even that is hard to get to,,, So many things to do,, and just not a lot of free time to get at them. But you asked what I would do again,,, I did take a look at the machine that New Montana Workshop mentioned,,, back in post number 12,, I did like that design better then the one I made. I even was able to scroung up some parts that I would need to make one along those lines,,, I was able to find some old bearing rails that were nice and heavy and about 9 feet long,, I was able to get those along with the heavy bearings that fit those rails.,, Some day,, when I get time,, maybe I can remake that machine like the one he mentioned,,,,, ah yes,,, some day,,,,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Terry

I have the one below It's not in the same league as yours but it will do about the same as yours and do it well for about 100.oo bucks but I only paid 25.oo for the one I have from a garage sale but they go for 100.oo or so on eBay...


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Bob,,, yet again,, another design, along the same theme,,, nice buy for $25,, Those look like cast aluminum pulleys at the end of the anxle ?,,, They must run on a small rod that is not visible in this picture ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Terry

"Those look like cast aluminum pulleys at the end of the anxle ?" 

You'er right on ,but not the normal pulleys they ride on a 1/8" wide angle steel track, there is a spring loaded cable that keep them in place and true..
It will do 3D,flat,and many other jobs.
I have the manual but it's 17mb and it shows how to set it up and how to use it.

At one time I had a 4 head router duplicator but it was so big I had to sell it off but this little will do the same and more ( 3D stuff,rope fluting,etc.) but it has one draw back It can't do the big items (longer than 24" long without resetting the stock) and 12" wide .. but other than that it's a great machine....
Sears made it for the home shop user and with just a bit of rework it works great, the one big draw back is that came with a Craftsman 1/2 HP router but I took that off and use a V.S. RotorZip that can take on the bull nose router bit for craving small items.
Signs,etc.

Below you will see a link to some of the pages from the manual

http://www.routerforums.com/40896-post18.html

---------


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Visteonguy said:


> ...I have been working a lot of over time, lately on my job,,, ,,, So many things to do,, and just not a lot of free time to get at them...Some day,, when I get time,, ,,,, ah yes,,, some day,,,,


Terry maybe if ya didn't spend so much time on the computer speaking to crazy people???

You could router some fine MDF with that machine if you ever get it finished.



JULIE


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaa yes,,,, little woodworker from black fly heaven..... but, if I did not talk to em,,,,,, who else would ???  

And,, Bob,, ya must have been able to kick out some serious production, with that 4 headed duplicator,,,, I have seen some pictures on the net of some multi headed machines,,,, They sure made the chips fly,,,, That machine would come in pretty handy if ya were working the craft and flea market shows,, and were selling some generic signs like welcome and open and things like that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Terry

It did  "4 headed duplicator" saw dust ,55 gal. drum full every day..

By the way Terry you don't need a duplicator I have seen your work  free hand stuff you do is GREAT  

I wish I had a saw mill like you have I would spend weeks in the woods making planks.
Is that your back yard full of hard wood trees ? ?


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes Bob,, thats the yard,,, Its about a 7 acre woods,,, and I have 5 of em,,, its pretty much the same size thoughout,,, I took the thinnest part,, and cleard out only what I needed to put a house and septic field and driveway in there and left the rest as it was,,, There are good points and bad points to livin in a woods,,, I want to build a solar wood kilm for drying wood,, but ,,being in a woods,,, I get very little direct sunlight,, so that kind of makes the solar kilm a flop,,, but on hot days,,, the shade has its benifits,,,, I do not cut down any of my trees,,, unless they die,, then they go into boards from that little mill, But I find,, once ya start to get logs,, and people find out what you are doing with them,, it seems that all of a sudden you will have more logs offered to you then you can handle,,, me and a buddy that also is a wood working hobbiest,, go together and cut the logs up ,,, hahaha or try to,,,, right now,, we got about 80 logs of different species in his yard, waiting to be sawn up.
I know this is a router forum,, but you asked about the mill,,, you aught to check out the LOGOSOL.com site. They will send you a free video tape and I think now they have on CD's too,, it is a very interresting half hour or so,, I could go on and on about that LOGOSOL but probably would get into trouble here,,, so I will just say,, that mill is about the most fun toy I have ever bought,,and if you figure how much it cost to buy a nice prime oak board at your wood supplier,, the mill pays for itself in NO time at all and the rest then is gravy,,, it has made wood working one of the cheapest hobbies I have now,,,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Terry

I was going to buy a Northern setup at one time but my BOSS said no way BUD, it was on a trailer setup with a big band saw blade setup but all will have around here is softwood and the saw mill is down the road from me but the same thing most of his wood is softwood... he said he would do a log or two but they are not light and it would take big a lift to get them loaded up on the truck or trailer...

Some day maybe 

Bj 

----
----


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Bob, this is what I come up with to solve the problem of picking up logs,,, on the forum on the Logosol site,, they discussed this problem to great lenghts,. One guy suggested to go and buy an old Automotive wrecker truck,, and use that,,, yes worked, I guess,, but they are not exactly laying all over the place and then you have to deal with the outright cost of the vehicle. license plates, insurance, and the maintanance of keeping another old vehicle running. Others have used tractors with loaders or hydraulic booms,, yes those have their good points too,, but if the log you want is 20, 30 or more miles from home,, hard to drive your tractor that far to pick up the log.
I had this old small boat trailer left over from another project,, and I tried to give it away,, FREE,,, could not get any takers so it sat in the yard,,, then I bought that Logosol mill. Its made in Sweden, and they like to advertise it as being so light, they just put it upside down on the roof racks of their Volvos and drive off to the wood lot to cut some lumber. Well at first I used my pickup to haul it around, then I remembered the little trailer. All I did was go and buy a 20 foot lenght of 6 inch steel channel and cut that in half,, then I welded those 2 - 10 foot pieces on the bed of the trailer so I could just slide the legs of the mill on them and tie it down to the trailer, It worked great to haul that mill on,,, and the pickup box was now free to fill with the lumber you cut that day on the mill and haul home.
Then one day,, I got a chance to get a couple nice oak logs, but could not cut them up where they were,,, I thought if I could load them on the trailer, some how,,,, I could just haul the log home and cut it up at home,,, so I thought about it and kind of designed some ramps that I could hook up quickly to one side of the trailer and bought some cheap boat winches and mounted them to the other side of the trailer. Once that was done,, all I do now is pull up beside the log and pull out the cable. I loop the cable out over the top of the log and then under it and back and hook it on the side of the trailer. Once done,,then all you do is go back and start cranking the winches and that log,,, ( NO matter how big it is !!! ) just rolls right up the ramps and plops on the trailer bed. First time I used that,, I was not quite sure how it would work,,, I got set up and started to haul up a log that was about 2 1/2 feet in diameter and was about 12 feet long,,, it had to weigh well over a thousand pounds.
That log rolled up those ramps sooooo easy,,, it just did not seem like it was possible. The lady that lived there and gave me the logs,, was standing there and was as amazed as I was.... she asked if she could do that,, so I let her try,,, she was in her lower 70's and is not in the best of shape, by any means,,, she finsihed loading that first log for me,,, all by her self,,, hahaha,,, she just could not beleive she just did that,,,
I would like to say,, that it worked "Just as I planned",,, but actually,, that thing performs beyond my wildest dreams,,, every one that sees that trailer do its thing,,, just stand there with their mouth hanging open,,, I get a kick out of just seeing the look on their faces,, they see ya pull up to a monster log,, and they got to be thinking ,, how in the world is this guy going to pick up that Huge log and get it on that little spindly trailer ? Ya pull up,,, toss out your ramps,, wrap the cable around the log and crank it up and pick up your ramps and drive off,,, all in maybe 5 minutes,,,, and they are left standing there shaking their heads and wondering what the devil did they just see......
Only thing I can see,, to improve this trailer is if I was going to make it over,, I would get a trailer with a higher capacity axle,,, because I have over loaded it several times,,, blown out 4 tires so far, hauling logs, so huge,,,, I had NO business putting on that poor little trailer.. But those huge logs hold some of the most beautiful boards you could ever dream of,,,
I feel a bit guilty of talking about that mill so much,, but its "Because" of that mill that it is able to produce the boards that you use the router on,,, that I guess,, yes,, the mill is part of my router hobby,,,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Terry

Thanks for the info and snapshots, now If just had a saw mill 

That's why I was looking at the Northern Saw Mill, it's on a trailer and you would just take the saw mill to trees and do all the mill work right on the spot 
Now if I could just find the trees/lumber and my boss would let me buy a $7,5oo.oo lumber mill I would be set.... not a chance in this life time   

Bj


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Yep ., Bob,, $7500 would make me think a lot more about spending that kind of cash too,, the logosol mill is about 1/3 that price though,,, and once ya see it work,, it can do a lot more then that band mill can do,,, But band mills do have some good points to them,,, they are faster, The size of the kerf is thinner, but they are ALWAYS more expensive,, and heavier. and less maneuverable. and the log has to be fairly straight, because the throat is usually just not very big.

Ya should really go to that site and request a free tape or CD of the mill in action,,, they are really good about sending that out,,, and they DO NOT bother you,,,, EVER...... about buying their products,,, 

Once you see them demo the mill,, you will see some of the cuts it can do that NO band mill has a prayer of duplicating..

And one more thing I should say,, about safety,, the chain saw,,even though its a very big, powerful saw,, its fixed to a sled on the mill and your hands have no reason to ever be near the chain,, I would say,, its probably not even as dangerous as the routers we play with in this hobby. It really is the answer to unlimited FREE, High quality wood to carry on your favorite hobby.

Ok,,, I will now get off my soap box and quit going on and on about that mill,,,, sorry Bob,, but I guess ya can tell,, I like it... hahahha


----------



## brloeffler (Apr 5, 2009)

Terry looks like your almost done. I have a question does the height of the right and left arms affect the position of the router bit when you duplicate.


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

*rail wheels*

hello there nice bit of kit you put together,i desperatley need some help on the rail wheels.
i need some rail wheels just like what you have used to run on 50mm tube.
i cant find them anywhere.
is there an apropriate name for them? ive typed all sorts in the search engines and come up with everything but these wheels.
any help would be appreciated i dont mind having them shipped to the uk if need be many thanks daz


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry Daz,, I do not get to the router forum too much anymore,, and was told that some one added to an old post of mine. As far as the wheels,, I cant help ya much here,, I turned the wheels myself on a lathe, as pretty much most everything else on that machine was hand made by me. Actually I never quite got that project done, its about 95%, completed, but I have moved onto other interrest and thought I would get back to it later,, LOL,,, And also, I have seen other duplicator set ups, and thought a bearing rail and the approprate bearings would work better, if you can scrounge up a used rail. New parts would be pretty expensive for a home hobbiest to justify.


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply terry yes ive rushed things abit,i went for the round tube rail thinking those wheels would be easy enough to pickup.
im still hopeing i dont have to do away with it and change the rails.
i did find some in the u.s but minimum order was $100 desisions desisions,thanks for replying,daz.


----------



## Calvertabc (Mar 30, 2011)

*Where did you get the white wheels?*

I'm building one of these for my own use, and I am wondering where you got the white spool looking wheels for the track. Any help you could give would be awesome and much appreciated. 
Thanks.:happy:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Calvertabc said:


> I'm building one of these for my own use, and I am wondering where you got the white spool looking wheels for the track. Any help you could give would be awesome and much appreciated.
> Thanks.:happy:



Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------

